# Natural IUI



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hello,

        I hope you don't mind me asking this but someone who posts on your thread was really helpful to me
        ( thanks Laura   ) In a question I asked on the peer thread about natural IUI & as I didn't have many responses
        Laura thought you may not mind helping me.

          I wondered how IUI when natural worked & Laura did explain it very well to me but I have posted a vote on the
          voting section asking if its successful etc & wondered if you would vote on there for me if you have time. Or
          answer on here giving your views on Medicated verses natural IUI

          

                Thanks for reading & good luck to everyone

              Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Madison

I am currently doing completely natural IUIs - on my 3rd 2ww now.  My clinic has a 24% success rate for IUI (natural and medicated combined - don't know what the separate percentage rates are) - I think the average success rates are 10-15%, not sure why my clinic's rate is so high.

Natural IUIs are really simple.  I only have to visit the clinic for once for the treatment (I use OPKs and book in for the day after my surge), so that does save a lot of stress.

I have never had medicated so can't comment on that - I may go onto medicated if this one isn't successful, but not sure really - bit scared of the idea of putting all those extra chemicals into my body.

Have you seen any of LiziBee's posts?  She is currently 14w pregnant from her first try at DIUI.  She has a little girl that she had via IVF and was a poor responder, if I remember correctly.  She may be a good person to advise you.

Hope this is helpful, if you have any questions that I can help with let me know.

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Katy,

My plan is to start with unassisted IUI and then progress from there.  Have got an appointment with clinic to discuss way ahead in a couple of weeks.  Once I've started my journey I'd be more than happy to assist with your vote.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Some1 & Rachel,

                Thanks for your help.   

                  I was with the Lister for my last ICSI & will try that again with them if IUI does not work for me
                  before Dec this year but I dont want to go to them for IUI as its in London & its MILES away as we
                  live in South Devon so I will decide which clinic to go to closer without having to have all my notes
                  etc transferd from Lister in London as I may need them still in the future.

                  Thank you again & good luck everyone.

                        Love Katy. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Katy you can get a sopy of your notes for the next clinic from the Lister, some clinics charge a nominal photocopying fee, but any clinic would want a copy of your notes and past treatment anyway.

L x


----------

